# BUGFIX: Wikipedia artist and title info in Amarok



## techie (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello,

Amarok power users already have noticed that a click on the Wikipedia button will end on a site with a useless language selection block. The reason is that Wikipedia changed its layout and in Amarok this layout stuff is hard coded into the C++ code. The solution comes from here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/316140/ (*) In brief the simple solution:

Edit /usr/ports/audio/amarok/work/amarok-1.4.10/amarok/src/contextbrowser.cpp and go to line 4192.

Delete the existing line:
m_wiki = m_wiki.mid( m_wiki.find( "<h1 class=\"firstHeading\">" ) );

Add the new line:
m_wiki = m_wiki.mid( m_wiki.find( "<h1 id=\"firstHeading\"" ) );


```
make
# if compiling and linking was ok:
make deinstall
make install
```

This simple solution works in my Amarok. The other solution mentioned in the linked text beneath I didn't test so far.

(*) Thanks to Launchpad and Ubuntu users.


----------



## itetcu@ (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi,

thanks for your post.

Please submit this as a PR (Problem Report). The advantage is that the maintainer will be automatically notified and some committer will handle the PR if the maintainer doesn't have time to work on it.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/problem-reports/article.html

The forums are only a (poor) alternative for email lists, mainly for user-to-user discussions. We (committers and maintainers) can't possibly browse each topic each day.

Thank you.


----------



## itetcu@ (Feb 5, 2009)

mich@, the maintainer of amarok has committed this patch.


----------



## techie (Feb 6, 2009)

*Tnx*



			
				itetcu@ said:
			
		

> mich@, the maintainer of amarok has committed this patch.



Thanks. I was two days offline and couldn't do anything. Might fine that the FreeBSD Amarok got the bugfix in version 1.4.10_2. So this thread can be ignored.


----------

